# Is it safe for sous vide stick to touch vessel?



## Dzmigi89 (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello everyone, I am new to sous vide, I have read all the posts from sous vide part of this forum, I got so many information, thank you for that. 

I just got anova pro cooker, and I tried it today. Since at the moment I only got one vessel to go with I have a question. Is it safe for cooker stick to be close or touching vessel on its back side? 

I am sending an image to be more clear of my problem. 

Thanks


----------



## DougE (Jun 29, 2022)

Dzmigi89 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to sous vide, I have read all the posts from sous vide part of this forum, I got so many information, thank you for that.
> 
> I just got anova pro cooker, and I tried it today. Since at the moment I only got one vessel to go with I have a question. Is it safe for cooker stick to be close or touching vessel on its back side?
> 
> ...


You're good. The way these cookers are designed, it's about impossible for it to not touch the side of the vessel where it's clamped on.


----------



## Dzmigi89 (Jun 30, 2022)

DougE said:


> You're good. The way these cookers are designed, it's about impossible for it to not touch the side of the vessel where it's clamped on.


Great, thank you for fast reply.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2022)

If you are using the Pro model which is more powerful than the Precision model..., you might opt for a larger container, like 12 or 15 quart. The Pro has a higher wattage and stronger circulation.  I use a Pro model when cooking in something like an ice chest.  I think it's rated for something like circulating 15 gallons of water.


----------



## dr k (Jul 26, 2022)

At Menards and  Walmart nice gasketed lid.  I throw a beach towel around it for 48 hour chucks.  Cut the lid upside down on a piece of wood with a cut off wheel , dremel wheel or hole saw.  My 1,000 watt inkbird original is square vs round like the newest and others so I cut out the corner of the lid and the clip isn't removable so clip to the container, then put the lid on.  If doing three different bags at the same temp. I just set three timers and pull accordingly.  I always have a bowl of ice cold water in the fridge to cool those bags for later on within 28 days to make several meals whenever and sear for service the one bag for that meal that day.









			https://www.menards.com/main/storage-organization/storage-totes-bins/storage-totes/sterilite-reg-gasket-clear-storage-tote/19324306/p-1444444111203-c-12667.htm


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 26, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> I think it's rated for something like circulating 15 gallons of water.


Small correction, that’s 26 gallons of water heated and circulated. I have the Pro also and really like it.


----------



## Dzmigi89 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thank you all for your replies. I will buy/make proper vessels. I just got 3 anova pro circulators and wantes to try them, and i all have is some small container. By your experience, how much meat can one nova cook? I think i read somewhere that if anova pro can do 26 galons of water, around 100 litres, it should be able to cook 50% of that in meat(kg).


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 28, 2022)

dr k said:


> My 1,000 watt inkbird original is square vs round like the newest and others so* I cut out the corner of the lid and the clip isn't removable so clip to the container, then put the lid on*. If doing three different bags at the same temp. I just set three timers and pull accordingly. *I always have a bowl of ice cold water in the fridge to cool those bags for later on within 28 days to make several meals whenever* and sear for service the one bag for that meal that day.


Are you saying you keep bags of SV meats in the fridge for 28 days? Is there a source for this, because I thought the recommended hold time was 48 hours. 

Because I use a variety of vessels, even a 5 gallon bucket one time for cooking pouches of beer-butter-brats I bought SV balls for my 'cover'.  I have enough for my Party Stacker cooler so I did not have to use a hole saw on the lid. 







SmokinEdge said:


> Small correction, that’s *26 gallons* of water heated and circulated. I have the Pro also and really like it.





Dzmigi89 said:


> I think i read somewhere that if anova pro can do* 26 galons* of water, around 100 litres, it should be able to cook 50% of that in meat(kg).


Thanks guys, and hey... 26 gallons is a big correction .  But now I'll feel comfortable using my BIG cooler!  
I don't think I've ever thought about meat weight per volume of water.  I sometimes get a little creative with bag placement so I get good circulation around the bags.


----------



## dr k (Jul 28, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Are you saying you keep bags of SV meats in the fridge for 28 days? Is there a source for this, because I thought the recommended hold time was 48 hours.
> 
> Because I use a variety of vessels, even a 5 gallon bucket one time for cooking pouches of beer-butter-brats I bought SV balls for my 'cover'.  I have enough for my Party Stacker cooler so I did not have to use a hole saw on the lid.
> View attachment 638897
> ...





			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking
		


After following the pasteurization tables you can quickly cool the sealed SV bag in ice water and hold up to four weeks below 38°. Each recipe at the end will mention this procedure.


----------

